# How to get powered USB ports even after shut down?



## Sarath (Aug 15, 2011)

I knew that my motherboard has this feature or so I feel; the USB ports can charge a device even after the PC has been turned off but connected to the power outlet. I am using an Asus P8P67 mobo.

Currently they are not able to do that which I have checked through all the ports multiple number of times. I want to know:

*1) How to activate this feature; power the USB ports offline?

2) Is such a feature even available in this particular mobo?
*
I DLed the Ai Charge utility but have no idea if it works or how to make it work. Also it seems to be built for the apples. I assumed they would work for any device but I am not so sure now. 

Thanks


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2011)

I doubt this can be done.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 15, 2011)

I have seen people complaining that their USBs remain on even after shutdown. I am looking for the opposite but can't find any way to do it.

Also I remember vaguely that I read that the mobo supports such a feature. If only I could find the manual.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2011)

where you read that? this is only available for gigabyte board: Gigabyte ON/OFF


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 15, 2011)

Belkin Single Usb Power Adaptor - www.deltapage.com
Belkin Dual USB Power Adapter - www.deltapage.com


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2011)

Sam said:


> where you read that? this is only available for gigabyte board: Gigabyte ON/OFF



^^ I just read the topic, but can't really understand what is it? So, will you please explain to me what is it? ( 24 hour power charger for USb ports? ) << This is the best that I can understand.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 15, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Belkin Single Usb Power Adaptor - www.deltapage.com
> Belkin Dual USB Power Adapter - www.deltapage.com





d6bmg said:


> ^^ I just read the topic, but can't really understand what is it? So, will you please explain to me what is it? ( 24 hour power charger for USb ports? ) << This is the best that I can understand.



I know I did not do a good job of explaining it. This here is what I want, but for my android phone, not the ipod / iphone

ASUS Ai Charger - Quick charge your iPod, iPhone and even iPad!

Yes its available for Asus too. They copied gigabyte.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Little more info copied from that link:


Spoiler






> With the exclusive ASUS Ai Charger, all of your motherboards, and desktops become universal chargers for your iPod, iPhone and now, the new iPad. Ai Charger turns any PC into a flexible power-up station for popular Apple devices through a simple USB connector, extending their usability and benefit in every lifestyle. Charging goes up to and smoother while you do your work or have fun – whether at home or on the go. The Ai Charger software is available for a variety of chipsets and motherboards from ASUS as well as all desktops, so just click and prepare for even more enjoyment!





> ** To enable the charge function under S3, S4, S5 mode, make sure your i device is well connected to PC under S0 first.
> * Ai Charger can help charging iPad, iPhone, and iPod up to 50% faster*






From what I read, connecting an ipod to the PC takes it into some "s40 mode", after which if you turn off the PC, the USB ports will still be "ON" and charging the device connected.

I am thinking if: connecting an ipod first > shutting down > detaching the ipod > connecting my phone -----will work or not? 
That is until I figure out a way to actually make my android do it directly


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2011)

from the instructions I can get this :

Connect your ipod/phone when the system is on ( mean you are on desktop ) but only when  when you are about to shutdown you rig.

Turn off the rig - don't detach the ipod/mobile phone and don't disconnect the rig from Ac power - now as the mobo will get some power from Ac via PSU the devices will be get enough power to charge them - this is what I understood


----------



## PraKs (Aug 16, 2011)

Few Dell XPS high end lapotps allow this.

Not sure of desktops.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks Sarath for explaining.


----------



## macho84 (Aug 17, 2011)

I am not sure but it all possible with a jumper which is specifically available both at the back and front panel usb connectors. Its something like usb 5+ or something which need to be change so that you get power even on off state.


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ this is something new to me - it would be great if you can provide a few links to some articles


----------



## asingh (Aug 18, 2011)

I would be surprised if this would work.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 18, 2011)

why not put pc in sleep mode 

this way you can charge ipod & android device too


----------

